# Logitech z623 Vs. Klipsch ProMedia 2.1



## PCtech

A lot of people are saying Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers are much better. I have Logitech z623 they sound good to me.
 So the question is. Is it true Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 are much better when it comes to audio quality. I do not care about setting set up.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Adding an external DAC ($35-$65) might improve the audio quality of your current z623s.


----------



## PCtech

Will a good dedicated sound card help?.


----------



## PurpleAngel

pctech said:


> Will a good dedicated sound card help?.


 
  
 It all depends on how good your on-board sound card is, the lower the quality of the on-board, the better a chance a sound card will make a noticeable improvement.
 Asus Xonar DX sound card (used $50) is the one I would suggest to get to try to improve audio quality with your speakers.
 Otherwise the next best sound card would be a Asus Xonar Essence STX, which might sell used for $140-$150.


----------



## PCtech

I have on-board Realtek ALC892. http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=4&Conn=4&&ProdID=284


----------



## PurpleAngel

pctech said:


> I have on-board Realtek ALC892. http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=4&Conn=4&&ProdID=284


 
  
 The Xonar DX's CS4398 DAC chip should be a fair bit better then the ALC892 DAC feature.


----------



## PCtech

Thanks. Can you suggest something cheaper?.


----------



## PurpleAngel

pctech said:


> Thanks. Can you suggest something cheaper?.


 
  
 You can get a cheaper sound card (Xonar DSX).
 but then your dealing with sound cards with lower costing DAC chips.


----------



## PCtech

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## cjs001

Hm, the original question remains unanswered. Does the Promedia sounds significantly better than the Z623?
  
 I'm also looking for a 2.1 speaker set up. Tried many at Harvey Norman today and I was surprised to find the HK Soundstick III (Bluetooth edition) to suck. It has a really muddy bass, and inadequate treble of all things. Even with the Subwoofer turned off, some of the subtler higher frequency sounds have really weak presence (Risingson and Dissolved Girl, Hotel California and Hey Nineteen were some of the many songs tested). The subwoofer also distorts at max setting and the volume control on the thing is dumb. No way of telling how loud it's at.
  
 Compared to the Soundstick III the Z623 sounded heaps better, with clearer mids and highs, more dynamic response and a cleaner, controlled bass that did not distort at max volume and the subwoofer itself has enough weight of it's own that it doesn't start vibrating too much on it's own. It does however, cause a plastic stand opposite the bass vent to oscillate under the pressure.  Unfortunately the shop I went to does not have a Klipsch products so I can't do a comparison. The Z623 also sounded more alive to my ears compared to the Altec Lansing Octane 7.
  
 Pretty much the only thing that beat the Z623 in the store in my opinion were the edifier Studio series, and those are apples vs oranges territory (2.0 vs 2.1 systems). The only complaints I have for the Z623 is the lack of a wireless remote and fixed cable hence they are limited by length somewhat.


----------



## cjs001

Most of the other Logitech lines are mediocre or outright disappointing. The Z533 especially. Nothing more than another fancy looking gimmick.
  
 However, the Z623 is the only one that stood out among the logitech series in my opinion, granted the Z906 sounded pretty much identical. They're both far from muddy. I remember them outperforming the Sonos Playbar which in my opinion had a very loose, rattly bass.
  
 Also depending on your PC setup and what you're intending to use it for, most soundcard will offer almost no improvement to music at all and a minimum boost to gaming/movie audio. Even when against an onboard ALC892 that's well implemented. And if you're running something like a well implemented Realtek ALC1150, then that's an even lesser difference for gaming applications.
  
 At best a soundcard these days will give you a better mic input for recording purposes and probably better output options ie. coax, rca and higher power output. So pretty much unless you're doing podcasts, music recording or hooking up your pc to some exotic devices, you're better off spending your money on a better PC Mobo or a better quality speaker.


----------



## cjs001

Tested the Promedia 2.1 today. The bass is a bit excessive for my liking. Overwhelming on some tracks. It bleeds over to the upper frequency unless you have the subwoofer control knob at min. That said, not a fan of the knob size either. Too slim and stiff. Z623 dials are better IMO with the 12 O'clock notch for subwoofer.


----------



## cel4145

cjs001 said:


> Tested the Promedia 2.1 today. The bass is a bit excessive for my liking. Overwhelming on some tracks. It bleeds over to the upper frequency unless you have the subwoofer control knob at min. That said, not a fan of the knob size either. Too slim and stiff. Z623 dials are better IMO with the 12 O'clock notch for subwoofer.




Try it in different locations/positions. Subs response can vary greatly depending on placement.


----------



## ACDOAN

True. For their price point, The weakness chain of the Klispch 2.1 is the LF.  I do not like too much bass even in my hi-end system. If you looking for a tight chess bass in movie track, look for a solid sub like SVS or HSU where the LF response can drop down to 20/25Hz. You will have to pay a lot more than $119.00 when on sale @ BB. Having said that, in my small treated room, I find the Klispch 2.1 is very musical and dynamic. I set my LF knob around 8:30 to 9:00 o'clock the most and the volume control always set around 9o'clock. With that setting, I hear what I like in music be it Classic rock, Blues ... Tight mid bass, warm vocal and airy but not harsh HF. I have the speakers 4 feet apart and the sub woofer right in the middle of the two speakers. Sitting about 3/4 feet away right in the middle and in front of the subwoofer is my sweet spot.
  
 I am a near field and mid field listener so my experience may be completely different than others but I like the Promedia so much for what it worth, I have not touched my big boys. Mackie HR824 MK II, KRK VTX8 G3, KRK RP 8G3, and the overly hyped JBL LSR308 for a few week now. If you want a full blow down to 20/25 Hz, look some where else. For near field listening, if you can balance the LF so it won't smear into the mid frequency, the Promedia is worth every penny of the $119.00.
  
 BTW, I use the Teac Dac in front of the Promedia 2.1 but that won't matter much with the balance one must find with the LF setting to get a coherent overall sound.
  
 My 2 cents.


----------



## carewser

Why either of them are sold as nearfield computer speakers is beyond me, especially the Logitech's which are rated at 200 watts RMS. The Klipsch are also rated at 200 watts but i'm pretty sure that's peak power output rather than RMS since the Logitech's are louder. Don't get me wrong, the Kilpsch's can play very loud, it's just that the Logitech's are even louder, hence why I don't understand why they are for close up listening since either can power a rockin' house party. As you can probably tell, I own both and the Logitech Z623's produce so much bass they have made two houses i've lived in actually rattle and they weren't old houses. They advertise it as a 7" woofer but I took the metal cover off and it's actually 6" but produces the kind of bass I would expect from a 10" sub. Incredible. I live in Canada and the Klipsch's are definitely more expensive (sometimes twice as much) so I would recommend the Logitech's, especially if you're a basshead like me, but the Klipsch's are really good too.


----------

